

Ask HN: Where can I find a place to invest small projects and may get returns? - lightoverhead

I am wondering if there is a place for me to invest on a variety of small projects. If the projects succeed, I will get returns/equity. I have checked kickstarter which doesn't allow returns for money contributor.
======
rlambert
What size of investment are we talking about? If it is significant in size you
might want to look at getting in as an angel at angellist.com.

I'm kinda surprised you haven't been inundated with spam, honestly. :-)

------
sharemywin
This is supposed to become legal in the US pretty soon. waiting on SEC to
create guidelines.

------
gamechangr
I use Prosper.com (if you like it, give me a karma point :)

